#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  The Funerary Transformation of the Great Perfection (Rdzogs chen)

## Aleksey L.

*The Funerary Transformation
of the Great Perfection (Rdzogs chen)*
David Germano, University of Virginia

http://www.thlib.org/collections/tex...s=/01/germano/

----------

Чженсинь (31.12.2008)

----------

